# What Teams will make the Playoffs in the west



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

1. Dallas
2. San Antonio
3. Phoenix
4. Los Angeles Clippers
5. Denver Nuggets
6. Sacramento Kings
7. Houston Rockets
8. Lakers....... Warriors....Hornets close race

The left out teams. KG just wont have enough talent around him. McCants was an up and comer and hes down with an injury. 

The Grizz were a borderline team with a healthy gasol. Now nobody is sure when gasol comes back. Gasol missing any significant time kills the Grizz playoff hopes for this year. Rudy Gay will be good down the road and Warrick should grow this season. But Eddie Jones and Mike Miller dont make a playoff team in the west. 

Who knows with the Sonics. When Wilcox was playing for a contract that team was really on a role. The question has always been who can help Lewis and Allen. Ridnour and Watson solidify the Pg position. And Collison and Wilcox should start up front. If Wilcox plays like he wants a contract every year... then the Sonics are a much better team. But will he play up to that level?

Utah Jazz.... if they could ever put together a season they might not be a bad team. If you get Boozer and AK47 out there for a full year youll have something. If that happens... its a different story

The lakers...... kobe will carry them. Can Vlad and Odom provide enough offense to help him out?

Hornets, they havent played together, but if Peja stays healthy.... Chris Paul will do more for him than the Kings ever could. David West is a serious baller. I so predicted he'd break out.......... you cant forget about the offense he brings. Tyson Chandler, plays like a pus, but has a lot of talent... we shall see what he can bring. Armstrong and Simmons are going to be interesting to see which one takes tyson chandlers starting job later in the season... haha

Warriors... they want to play small ball. Can Davis stay healthy all year. Will Richardson setup up in big games, instead of pretending he cant go and sit out against guys like kobe. Will this team live up to its potiental........ and can nellie really help them with their defensive woes. How is dunleavy going to guard some of the PFs in this league.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

1. phoenix
2. dallas
3. sacramento
4. san antonio
5. LA clippers
6. houston
7. denver
8. LA lakers

thats how i see it honestly. good thing our divison is pathetic. but we wont ever be a contender til we get a VERY GOOD shooting guard...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Dallas
Phoenix
San Antonio
Sacramento
LAC
Timberwolves
Houston
LAL


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Dallas
> Phoenix
> San Antonio
> Sacramento
> ...


lol props for the comedy!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> lol props for the comedy!


for not putting his teams in proper format? well... you didn't put yours in the right format either. Don't be mean to people when you did the same.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> for not putting his teams in proper format? well... you didn't put yours in the right format either. Don't be mean to people when you did the same.


#7??? nothing homer about that! lol!

if anything they should be higher, we are MUCH better than last year. just staying healthy makes us much better...along with the new aquisitians.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Can you post one single time without mentioning the word "homer"? I don't think it's possible, for you.

By the way, I find it astounding you feel you deserve more respect in this conference. Last year, your team was far and away the worst squad in the playoffs. You got embarrased by a 6 seed, and not only that, embarrassed at HOME. IN THE PLAYOFFS.

If you mention anything about the Jazz, it proves you have no argument against that... and you have no reason to mention them because I haven't said a word up to this point, as I am predicting your incoherent reply.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Can you post one single time without mentioning the word "homer"? I don't think it's possible, for you.
> 
> By the way, I find it astounding you feel you deserve more respect in this conference. Last year, your team was far and away the worst squad in the playoffs. You got embarrased by a 6 seed, and not only that, embarrassed at HOME. IN THE PLAYOFFS.
> 
> If you mention anything about the Jazz, it proves you have no argument against that... and you have no reason to mention them because I haven't said a word up to this point, as I am predicting your incoherent reply.


At least we MADE the playoffs and won the DIVISION! Nobody else in the division even did that.
Remember Camby missed a ton of games, and so did Boykins...we had Francisco Freakin' Elson starting those games and no scoring off of the bence.

We did suck in the playoffs, but the Clipps had our number all season. They have a heck of a coach and some great young players. They'll be solid again this year. Denver just peaked too early.

If I remember correctly, the Jazz never peaked...unless you count them peaking from around the corner of their homes to watch the Nuggets on TV during the playoffs.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

AK-47 said:


> for not putting his teams in proper format?


Nah, just because he left the Nuggets out. Everyone in the world has to think Denver is a playoff team.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

Rawse said:


> Nah, just because he left the Nuggets out. Everyone in the world has to think Denver is a playoff team.


and you don't? that's what that post makes it seem like you're saying.

if you really think that, give me a fair explanation.

i mean...the nugs have carmelo anthony who you should never bet against. andre miller is still a fairly solid bench player, and boykins will bring it every game. hopefully, martin and camby will be healthy. nene should be healthy as well. hodge has recovered. kleiza will most likely be better this season.

they got jr smith, got rid of ruben patterson, and got evans back. they got a solid vet big in joe smith. they picked up diawara, who looks like he could be good (i think...unless that was some other guy in the worlds, which it prolly was.)

i don't see any reason why they can't make the playoffs, even if martin is traded. they only got better.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Rawse said:


> Nah, just because he left the Nuggets out. Everyone in the world has to think Denver is a playoff team.


Ahh baiting, a skill everyone values highly in a moderator.

Anyways, my order-
1. Dallas
2. Phoenix
3. San Antonio
4. Denver
5. Clippers
6. Sacramento
7. Houston
8. New Orleans/Lakers

There are a lot of things that could shake up the bottom 3 spots especially. I'm not gonna count the Grizz out but I think it'll be apparent early on whether or not they can survive long enough without Pau to make a playoff run this year. Peja's play is going to be a huge deciding factor- another All-NBA year out of him and New Orleans could surprise some people. Obviously the Rockets need Yao and TMac healthy to do much.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

1. Grizzlies
2. Warriors
3. Sonics
4. Blazers
5. Hornets
6. Jazz
7. Rockets
8. Lakers

That look better? :|


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

darth-horax said:


> 1. Grizzlies
> 2. Warriors
> 3. Sonics
> 4. Blazers
> ...


No, that looks ridiculous. Swap the Warriors and Rockets' seeds around, and that's probably about right though!



Kuskid said:


> Ahh baiting, a skill everyone values highly in a moderator.


Pretty liberal use of the word baiting if you're not going to chide some of the regular posters for the non-constructive responses in this thread.



peg182 said:


> and you don't? that's what that post makes it seem like you're saying.
> 
> if you really think that, give me a fair explanation.
> 
> i mean...the nugs have carmelo anthony who you should never bet against.


You misunderstood.

No Western playoff teams are locks besides San Antonio, Dallas, Phoenix and possibly the Clippers. After that, the playoff picture gets somewhat murky between teams 5-11 or 12. If someone wants to think the Timberwolves or Jazz make the playoffs over the Nuggets, I'm not going to call that opinion out or outright insult them over it. I may disagree - I _do_ think Denver will make the playoffs - but they're anything but a surefire thing. And that opinion is an entirely different response than:



> lol props for the comedy!


Or whatever version of that response that a few of the more-aggressive and confrontational Nuggets posters here normally make when they disagree with someone. Play the "But you're a MODERATOR!" card all you want, but a response like that is going to get a response like that one, which would only be offensive if you have a chip on your shoulder.

And I'm sorry, but I'll start taking your posts and opinions seriously when you start posting on topics unrelated to former Syracuse basketball players. What percentage of your post history, do you suppose, has to do with Carmelo Anthony, Hakim Warrick, Etan Thomas or Jason Hart? Do I need to dig up some of your Jason Hart posts on the Nets board to show you what an over-the-top Orange slant you have?


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

By the way...

1. Dallas
2. Phoenix
3. San Antonio
4. Utah
5. Houston
6. L.A. Clippers
7. Sacramento
8. Denver


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> 1. Grizzlies
> 2. Warriors
> 3. Sonics
> 4. Blazers
> ...



I think the Blazers should be higher





Here is an unbiased opinion....I know my team won't make the playoffs this year


Assuming everyone stays relatively injury free. 

Suns
Spurs
Mavericks
Houston 
LAC
Denver
Sacramento
Warriors


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I could see that, but I don't know how I feel about the Houston Rockets this year. They could be monsters, or they could be totally mediocre.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> #7??? nothing homer about that! lol!
> 
> if anything they should be higher, we are MUCH better than last year. just staying healthy makes us much better...along with the new aquisitians.


Where did I say you was a homer??? Your rankings are wrong is all I was trying to say. If Denver does get the best record in the division, it earns an automatic 4th seed at least.

Also, I love all the bashing of the jazz and it's fans. Guess you realize that we are your biggest threat for this division. Also a lot of you don't realize that the jazz are a threat, which makes it more enjoyable when they give ya a run for the division.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

The jazz have a great lineup this year, that is true.

Deron Williams is way underated. Games between teh Jazz and Nuggs are always fun to watch.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Deron Williams is underrated because no one saw much of him play, his numbers were not high because he struggled the first half of the season, and his team didn't make the playoffs. The only thing he got recognized for was that he lead the league in 3P% for the 2nd half of the season.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

AK-47 said:



> Deron Williams is underrated because no one saw much of him play, his numbers were not high because he struggled the first half of the season, and his team didn't make the playoffs. The only thing he got recognized for was that he lead the league in 3P% for the 2nd half of the season.


I also can't think of a point guard after John Stockton's reign that hasn't been in Sloan's doghouse at some time or another. Especially rookie point guards.

Too much has been made of Deron's "struggles" last season.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> Where did I say you was a homer??? Your rankings are wrong is all I was trying to say. If Denver does get the best record in the division, it earns an automatic 4th seed at least.
> 
> Also, I love all the bashing of the jazz and it's fans. Guess you realize that we are your biggest threat for this division. Also a lot of you don't realize that the jazz are a threat, which makes it more enjoyable when they give ya a run for the division.


i was just going by record. i dont think the nuggets will be the 4th best team in the west, hence putting them at #7...


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2006)

Rawse said:


> No, that looks ridiculous. Swap the Warriors and Rockets' seeds around, and that's probably about right though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha sure that'd be fun :biggrin: i haven't posted about hart in a while.

and it's not like i don't admit i'm a complete orange homer. i love the syracuse orange, everyone should know that by now. 

but i'm also a nets and nba fan. if i do ever act biased, i usually say somewheres in a post "yeah, i know, i'm an SU homer". i don't even know how i was acting biased towards syracuse in that post. in fact, i wasn't, and that's ridiculous that you called me out on that. i didn't even say much at all about carmelo. he's good, admit it, he proved it last year and in the worlds.

and i was simply asking if you thought denver wouldn't make it, and why. because it seemed like that was what you were saying...but i guess not. now some of those statements were rude and unneeded, no need to get on the offensive over a simple misunderstanding. calling me out like that and bashing me is really unnecessary. and you call yourself a mod...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Can you post one single time without mentioning the word "homer"? I don't think it's possible, for you.
> 
> By the way, I find it astounding you feel you deserve more respect in this conference. Last year, your team was far and away the worst squad in the playoffs. You got embarrased by a 6 seed, and not only that, embarrassed at HOME. IN THE PLAYOFFS.
> 
> If you mention anything about the Jazz, it proves you have no argument against that... and you have no reason to mention them because I haven't said a word up to this point, as I am predicting your incoherent reply.


wow this came from left field...

i dont feel the nuggets deserve more respect. i have them as the 7th best team in the west which is pretty fair. we didnt get embarrassed at home either. again, completely random post, but w/e.



> If you mention anything about the Jazz, it proves you have no argument against that


umm does this even make sense? arent u the guy who found basic math confusing? "i win, u lose" :nonono:


----------



## Natey (May 28, 2005)

mine might be a bit wack.. btw i forgot about my account BB.net so ya lol hey pac4eva5. i know i have seen you in some (alot) of sites

1.Mavs
2.Suns
3.spurs
4.grizzlies
5.nuggets
6.clippers
7.kings
8.lakers


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Natey said:


> mine might be a bit wack.. btw i forgot about my account BB.net so ya lol hey pac4eva5. i know i have seen you in some (alot) of sites
> 
> 1.Mavs
> 2.Suns
> ...


lol! this is the only one now until nbanoitall's gets busy...


----------

